# M 10 moose



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

I have a moose tag for unit M 10 west of minot and was wondering if anyone could help me find one. I will consider trading a pheasant, grouse, and partridge hunt, bow hunt for antelope or deer, or possible waterfowl hunt. I live in the sw part of the state and can put you on one of the best pheasant hunts of your life, all i ask is some help finding some locations for moose. Thanks again.


----------



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

I was just pheasant hunting up by Noonan and seen one good size cow and smaller one. The smaller one is probably her calf from a year ago judging by the size of her. If you are interested let me know and I can get you in touch with some landowners. They haven't been hunted yet considering I was shooting pheasants about 50 yards from them and they didn't move. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

